# Very very sad...



## sk8erkho (Feb 4, 2009)

I was cleaning my mantids tank and one of them jumped off my hand before i was able to transfer it to the clean holding tank. It ran across the floor and onto the curtains. When I got her she was weird. Her legs seemed to lose control and twist upside down. I recently had new neighbors move in and infested the building with bedbugs. In an effort to keep them under control until the exterminator got here I treated the area with Diatomaceous Earth. it is deadly to any creature with exoskel like my mantids. So I vacuumed it all from everything i saw it accumulated on but found out today that the curtains had a very thin film on them. Usually DE takes 48 hours to kill via dehydration, the pest. I have since washed all curtains in the house and will be doing blinds window panes etc. If not the DE could the spray the exterminator have taken affect that quickly??? What else would kill her like that she was stiffening up right before my eyes. So... I just freezered her.  She was my last wide arm female. She made it to L3 without a problem.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww sorry about that.

its better that you freezered her I guess.

My guys get jumpy too sometimes.

Not the big ones. but the little ones love it.


----------



## Dinora (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow! I'm so sorry this happened!  

Please be sure to let us know when you figure it out (that is if someone doesn't already post the answer here).

Dinora


----------



## revmdn (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that :huh:


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I DE'd my windows and door threshold, before I got the mantis'.

I haven't tried to remove it, as it disipates on it's own. I just don't let the mantis' run loose in those area's.

I also planted catnip, which is supposed to repel some pests, near the door, out on the landing.


----------



## kakistos (Feb 12, 2009)

I do not know what exactly she did, but couldn't it be the flight response? That she plays dead or moves weird because you where chasing her?

it would be very unlikely that a poison kills in 48 hours and with this mantis it works instandly.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 12, 2009)

Im leaning towards Kakistos theory as well.

I don't know if I would have freezed the mantis so quick.

Im sure you were only looking out for your mantis and did it on pure love for your mantis,

but it could be a flight response.


----------



## bradley7779 (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Kaddock (Feb 13, 2009)

too bad...


----------

